# Finalmente sono uno di voi! alcuni chiarimenti!!

## luca120

Ciao a tutti oggi finalmente sono riuscito ad installare gentoo pero ho dei piccoli e fastidiosi problemi, che sono allora dopo che il computer ha eseguito il boot devo fare prima il login testuale da root dopo di che se do startx mi da errore e non so come mai, invece se do il comando gdm tutto funziona la mia domanda e' come faccio a far partire direttamente la schermata di login senza fare prima il login testuale da root e poi digitare gdm? altra domanda non so come fare ad impostare la tastiera italiana infatti adesso sto scrivendo con la tastiera inglese!!! ultima domanda forse per voi stupida dopo che ho installato nm-applet come faccio a farlo partire automaticamente all'avvio? grazie a tutti per le risposte!!! a dimenticavo io uso un eeepc asus 1005pe e non riesco a capire come mai ogni volta che uso il mouse e stacco il dito dal tuchped il puntatore va nell-angolo sinistro in alto come faccio a risolvere questo problema? grazie ancora

----------

## ciro64

Ciao.

Per sistemare la tastiera, edita il file

```
# nano -w /etc/conf.d/keymaps
```

e metti "it" al posto di "us"

Questo rguarderà i tty. Mentre per il cambio di layout nell'ambiente grafico, che DE utilizzi ? Gnome, KDE, xfce4, fluxbox o altro ?

Riguardo l'avvio di gdm edita

```

# nano -w /etc/conf.d/xdm

```

quindi dove vedi la voce

DISPLAYMANAGER="xdm"

sostituisci con

DISPLAYMANGAER="gdm"

dopodichè, per fa si che si avvii automaticamente

```

# rc-update add xdm default
```

riguardo nm-applet beh; immagino tu intenda usare networkanager.

Se è così, puoi inserire nelle USE la voce networkanager qualora non fosse giò presente e 

```
# emerge -DNu world
```

Per farlo avviare nel runlevel di default, come sopra:

```
# rc-update add NetworkManager default
```

nm-applet ti servirà per la gestione in modo "grafico" del esrvizio

----------

## mattylux

per la mappatura della tastiera basta che editi hal

/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-keymap.fdi  metti it al posto di us poi riavii e dovrebbe tornare apposto

----------

## cloc3

 *mattylux wrote:*   

> per la mappatura della tastiera basta che editi hal
> 
> 

 

se usa xorg-1.7* o se usa il supporto ad hal di xorg-1.8*, altrimenti bisogna configurare xorg.conf.

vedi:

manuale ufficiale

osservazioni di canduct17

----------

## luca120

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *mattylux wrote:*   per la mappatura della tastiera basta che editi hal
> 
>  
> 
> se usa xorg-1.7* o se usa il supporto ad hal di xorg-1.8*, altrimenti bisogna configurare xorg.conf.
> ...

 

ok adesso ho modificato quello che mi avete detto in precedenza aspetto che finisce di complilare poi vifaccio sapere se ha funzionato!  :Smile: 

----------

